# Developing Trust - A Naruto X Kurenai fanfic



## Vision (Jan 3, 2007)

*delete*

deletedelete


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2007)

GREAT JOB !! ITS UBER GREAT ! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Too bad naruto lost his eyes, arm and hands only would have been cool if he had his eyes.


 But it was still the best after another Naruto X Kurenai FF ive read, this is now secound place on my fav FF list 

EDIT: made it spoiler


----------



## Readeristi (Jan 5, 2007)

A great fan fiction! 

You can never get enough NaruKure.

I didn't like how the Akatsuki was though.


----------



## Neji33 (Jan 7, 2007)

stunning amazing the best non-comiedy fan fic I have read great parring to


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (Jan 8, 2007)

havn't read it but it sound good and Darla gave me the link


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 9, 2007)

I read it and it made me cry a little bit.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




At the part where Naruto gave up his hands and eyes for Kurenai.


----------



## Readeristi (Jan 10, 2007)

Are you going to write more fanfics soon? Because I like your style and I want more.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2007)

That...Was GOLD!!! I liked near the end Jiraiya said "That kid was banging Yuuhi Kurenai?!?"


----------



## danielnjoo (Oct 22, 2012)

*bump*

bump bump bump


----------

